# Getting on em!



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

2 trophy gar 6' even and 7'3" + several spotted gar and buffalo. The big one is again going to the taxidermy and the 6 footer got cleaned.
If any body is looking for some big gar on a rod and reel or with a bow look at my site and give me a call.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prehistoric creatures, Congrats!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Dadgumm, how wide is the head on that 7-4?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

GOOD GRIEF! Those are friggin huge. Nice work!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------

